# Pork Ribeye Roast



## Shores (Nov 6, 2009)

Took the opportunity to grill this pork ribeye roast this past Sunday. 

Sprayed with olive oil and rubbed with my "Butt Rub".





After resting for about an hour!




Done!









Didn't get plaetd pics, but it was pretty darn good!


----------



## surfinsapo (Nov 6, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 6, 2009)

Tasty. Cool plate.

Pigs


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 6, 2009)

looks great


----------



## Shores (Nov 6, 2009)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Tasty. Cool plate.
> 
> Pigs



Thanks.


----------



## BluzQue (Nov 6, 2009)

_Very Nice_ *Shores*  

 8)


----------



## Que~Dawg (Nov 7, 2009)

Ah the RED therpin… Nice Meal


----------



## Griff (Nov 7, 2009)

Que~Dawg said:
			
		

> Ah the RED therpin… Nice Meal



Yeah Shores, the Thermapen pic was a cool touch. I gotta remember that.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 7, 2009)

How I lived with out a Thermapen, I'll never know.
I still love the plate. "the grill of hickory, the agony of burnt meat"   Val works at a clay shop where they do all kinds of hand painted plates and such. Think I'll have her make up a few.  8) I was never a thermometer fan in the past. But a Thermapen makes life more easy. Plus I don't have to put on my glasses to read the thing.   

Pigs


----------



## Shores (Nov 7, 2009)

The plate was from Hallmark Gold Crown a few years ago. I bought two. I use them all the time.

And yes, the red Thermopen is the only color to use.....I think it's faster than the others!


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 7, 2009)

Very nice.


----------

